# Bolens Model Line Brochure 1969



## guest2

This brochure signals some important changes for the next decade (1970's). 
Adding to the 770 lawn tractor is a new 775 hydro version!

For the tubeframe series, two new models. The 1220 a 12hp solid state ignition tecumseh. The 1225, a 12hp Wisconsin powered hydro tubeframe with a locking rear!

A new large frame to join the 1250. The new 1455 a 14hp version, the largest compact tractor available in 1969! Notice the new color scheme! A sign of the future. Many more attachments available for the large frames.

The introduction of the GK, Grounds Keeper, powered by an 18hp wisconsin!

The Diablo Rouge and Sprint for winter sports!

Here's the cover............
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4878>


----------



## guest2

pg 2


----------



## guest2

pg 3


----------



## guest2

pg 4


----------



## guest2

pg 5


----------



## guest2

pg 6


----------



## guest2

pg 7


----------



## guest2

pg 8


----------



## guest2

pg 9


----------



## guest2

pg 10


----------



## guest2

pg 11


----------



## guest2

pg 12


----------



## guest2

pg 13


----------



## guest2

pg 14


----------



## guest2

pg 15


----------



## guest2

pg 16


----------



## guest2

pg 17


----------



## guest2

pg 18


----------



## guest2

pg 19


----------



## guest2

pg 20


----------



## guest2

pg 21


----------



## guest2

pg 22


----------



## guest2

pg 23


----------



## guest2

rear cover


----------

